# Love big tusks and I cannot lie



## Danny Leigh (Dec 3, 2015)

Youngest son and his buddy got picked for the adult child hunt at Ossabaw and both were able to take a few hogs. The first boar my son took was 120# field dressed, but he hardly had any tusks. He took another hog that was slightly larger and it had 3" tusks that were visible as the hog came through the woods.

He also passed on another boar the 2nd evening since we couldn't see any visible tusks. He said before the hunt that he had never shot a boar and on this hunt he got to see 3 good ones. He's 17 so this will be the last hunt on Ossabaw he gets to go on as a "child". It's been fun!


----------



## fredw (Dec 3, 2015)

Seventeen?  Wow, time moves huh?

Congrats to him.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks Fred. He first went to Ossabaw when he was 9 and it doesn't seem like that long ago.


----------



## futbolwest (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow that great Danny. A little cooler weather huh?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 3, 2015)

futbolwest said:


> Wow that great Danny. A little cooler weather huh?



A little cooler Britt, but it was still getting up to the low 70's. Skeeters were still bad if you didn't have a thermacell. Unfortunately, we left ours in camp a couple of days. Bug spray kept them from biting but they still buzzed around.


----------



## antharper (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice !


----------



## GMARK (Dec 10, 2015)

Great job!


----------



## Minner (Dec 10, 2015)

Good deal, Danny! Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks Minner!

Video of the boar Brian passed up.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 10, 2015)

Video of his first hog with hardly any tusks. There were about 10 hogs in this group. Unfortunately, the boar stopped right behind a palm leaf when he shot.


----------



## Minner (Dec 11, 2015)

Makes me want to get back down there again. Due to career stuff I haven't been able to go since the deer/hog hunt in 2008. 

Thanks for the pics and videos!


----------



## Redman54 (Dec 11, 2015)

Great Video! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 13, 2015)

always good to hear of the young ones enjoying time in the woods. Good job...


----------

